# 25&gratiot



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Has anybody ever rabbit hunted or any other small game hunted that state land. What is the flora like and have u had any luck. Any experiences are well come I'm thinking of hunting it tomorrow. I'm talking about the land at 25&gratiot just in case I wasn't clear.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Nobody huh I guess I'll do it the oldskool way and try it out for my self... hahaha


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Mark4486 said:


> Nobody huh I guess I'll do it the oldskool way and try it out for my self... hahaha


http://www.michigandnr.com/publicat...t-Mgmt/Chesterfield_Township_SGA_hab-mgmt.pdf

http://www.michigandnr.com/publicat...habitat/sga/Chesterfield_Township_SGA_map.pdf


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

The 1st link states that it's managed for pheasant, turkey, and deer. Does this mean your not aloud to hunt rabbit.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Mark4486 said:


> The 1st link states that it's managed for pheasant, turkey, and deer. Does this mean your not aloud to hunt rabbit.


No have at it.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Mark4486 said:


> Thanks for all the help


Be sure to look into Wetzel http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_76344_31399-245967--,00.html

You also may want to look into Algonac State Park.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

That looks like a great place to hunt thanks for the tip.


----------



## Blue-fin (May 18, 2009)

I have a beagle foxhound mix pup that I want to run and train for rabbits. Don't want to do it alone do to coyotes. If your interested or know someone who would be let me know? IM me or call 313-523-0589 thx Dominic 


Mark4486 said:


> That looks like a great place to hunt thanks for the tip.


----------

